# Europe



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

What's your budget and preference? (Nighlife, aprés, terrain,...)
If you're looking for the great scenery, Zermatt is worth a trip. Pricy, but the selection is huge and you're surrounded by stunning views on > 14000ft mtns n glaciers on every run and some of the longest runs in the world (7500ft vert); the town is sweet to stroll in the evening, car free.


----------



## francium (Jan 12, 2013)

Yeah just saying europe isn't much help, if you want some massive linked areas look at Avoriaz, Les Arc, Les Carroz, Merribel, Val Thorens, Arabba, Mayrhofen.


----------



## muzitch (Oct 6, 2014)

Understood, I'm in scotland at the moment,I'm in my late 30's ! Getting auld , looking to spend £700-£800 on flights and accommodation, not fussy about night life or the board park, would class myself as an intermediate boarder. Love getting a bit of speed up ! I've looked at France ( les Arc ) Austria, also Italy ( cervinia ) because of the snow fall last season.

Kind regards muz


----------



## Kevin137 (May 5, 2013)

Try somewhere different...! Why go somewhere everyone else goes...!

I would suggest Hemsedal in Norway, fantastic place, pretty big resort (for Norway anyway) and loads if different terrain etc.

But i am biased, i love Norway...


----------

